# digital collage



## doxx (Jun 17, 2004)

This was my submission for the last Popular Photo Digital Contest,
task was to make a digital collage from at least 3 or 4 supplied pics.

link to the pics:
http://www.popphoto.com/article.asp?section_id=5&article_id=806


----------



## terri (Jun 17, 2004)

Cool!   Good luck!!


----------



## doxx (Jun 17, 2004)

no luck - I didn't win :?


----------



## voodoocat (Jun 17, 2004)

It was certainly fun finding the elements of those photos in your collage


----------



## terri (Jun 17, 2004)




----------



## Not Neve (Jun 20, 2004)

Cool pic, Doxx!


----------



## Karalee (Jul 14, 2004)

Even tho you didnt win its still cool. My eyes were wandering all over it looking for oddities. Loved the pineapples  nice touch


----------



## japmula (Jul 14, 2004)

hahaha....that pic is totally hillarious!  i love it the pineapples too!!!!


----------

